# Convertir SCART



## alovin (Jul 20, 2006)

Hola, mi primer mensaje es para realizar una consulta.

Resulta que mi TV tiene dos conexiones SCART de entrada. Necesito una conexión de salida, y mi pregunta es si existe alguna forma de convertir un SCART de entrada en un SCART de salida.
He visto algún alargador para éste tipo de conexiones con un conmutador IN/OUT pero lo que no se es si convierte, o es sólo para especificar qué tipo de conexión es.

Dado que me huelo que la respuesta va a ser que es imposible convertir la señal, mi segunda pregunta es si la conexión S-Video distingue entrada/salida o tendría que tener mi TV una salida S-Video.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 20, 2006)

En TEORIA todos los TV en el conector tienen entrada 20 y salida 19.
La salida es la señal de video que en este instante usted tiene sintonizado.

El adaptador que me comentas lo unico que hace es desviar la señal para que sea de entrada/salida y ahorrarse conectores RCA.

Digo en teoria porque no siempre  es verdad, hay algunos televisores que solo esta en uno de los dos scart

Mira el patillage 
http://utopia.knoware.nl/users/eprebel/SoundAndVision/Engineering/SCART.html


----------



## alovin (Jul 20, 2006)

Gracias por la contestación, pero todavía no me aclaro.

Dices que en teoría tendría que tener entrada/salida el conector, entonces funcionaría igual tanto de entrada como de salida con el mismo cable?

También he visto en alguna TV que en el conector SCART pone IN/OUT. Ésto no ocurre en el mío, que solo es IN.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

Normalmente los conectores scart (euroconectores) llevan entradas y salidas distribuidas por sus pines. Si quieres ver la distribucion existe una pagina muy buena en internet de conectores:
http://www.hardwarebook.net/connector/av/scart.html
Te informaciónrmo que no todos los pines están disponibles, depende del que diseño el televisor, pero normalmente suele poner en el scart1 las señales de video y audio tanto de entrada como de salida, la señal de RGB que sólo es de entrada y una serie de señales auxiliares que hacen funciones tales como detectar que fuente externa se ha encendido y conmutarla (por eso cuando encendemos nuestro dvd el televisor se conmuta automaticamente a la señal del euroconector). En el scart2 suelen poner entrada de s-vhs (s-video) que es sólo de entrada y no ponen RGB, pero sí audio de entrada. En general depende del diseño del televisor y por eso deberían ponerlo en el manual del usuario la distribucion de cada señal en cada uno de sus conectores scart. Un saludo,


----------

